# Autum Classic



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Sounds like fun...wish I could be there...

Right smack dab in the middle of Soccer season...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Hmmm,
Going to be taking a vacation probably in Oct. Might just have to pay the BlueRidge area a visit. :tongue:


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll be there ! Looking forward to the magnificent chateau Biltmore and the new Antler Hill Village --- :elch:
GO VANDERBILT !! :dancing:


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pat you can bring your balls?


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

love to see you there Lee, the club has the space for a pop up or two and I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

Crazy4
It would be great to see you and thank you for showing the boys a good time this weekend and the lads said Baley(Did I just Butcher her name) was cool.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

phoenix 36 said:


> Pat you can bring your balls?


That was cold right there...unfortunately we're headed East for a Match that day...and as much as I like to shoot, I love to watch Sarge jr. play near as much...


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI (Dec 21, 2002)

This should be a great shoot... This would be a great time to bring out someone who whats to try field with a partner. I think everyone knows a 3-D'er who wants to try it.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

Pat no harm ment just playing with words.Wish you and Alex could make it but I understand the attraction to football.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope some of you shooters who can will make the trip, this will be a great shoot with some good people.If we as clubs can put on more shoots then it helps us all as field shooters.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

phoenix 36 said:


> Pat no harm ment just playing with words.Wish you and Alex could make it but I understand the attraction to football.


I know what you were doing...I gues I should have put a :winkr a :tongue: in there...

With what I pay for his Football (soccer) habit, missing any is just not an option...Plus I imagine his team would be upset with him...


----------

